# shock-leader/braided-line



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

I have been using 17# mono with a 50# shock leader. If I respool with braided line,say 65# PowerPro, is a shock leader required?


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

I use 50# power pro with 100# power pro shock leader. one of the reason is it saves the main line while my shock leader is taking most of the abuse.


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

Take it from someone who has seen what braided line can do, *BE CAREFUL* that braid will cut the tip of your finger right off. Saw it happen at Seagull a couple of years ago.


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

Cut mine 50% off using 20# throwing 3 oz Kastmaster spoons. If you use braided line on a spinning reel, suggest that you use the leather finger covers. They are excellent quality and save alot of blood!!! Can buy them on the Gear site of the BB.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I use a little leather finger guard that I bought in the arts and crafts department at Wallyworld. Helps to keep the braid from tearing up the fingers. I was trying to help someone handline their shark tonight, grabbed the line and realized it was braid. I let it go FAST!!!


----------



## Jordan (Jun 3, 2002)

I was wondering about running a mono main line then using 65# or 80# power pro as a shock leader. Since the lines are similiar in diameter it gives you a nice compact knot that casts well. I tryed it just practice casting and it worked well. I was wondering what anyone thought about using this setup in fishing applications. Do you think it will work well?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

As braid does not stretch like mono, I would highly recommend against doing this. You will probably end up breaking your shocker when you cast.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I don't have much problem with my leader breaking. I use Spiderwire Stealth #50, about 60 yards of that, then that attaches to a Stren #20 mono running line. The knot is really small and flies right through the guides. The only time the Spiderwire is a problem is if I want to handline something up. In that case, I use a gaff, or if I plan to release it, I'll use a pier net or beach it if none is available.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "Jordan",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------

